# Hungry hungry Neptune



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.newscientist.com/article...-have-eaten-a-planet-and-stolen-its-moon.html


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

bad link??


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Works for me (?)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds like the basis for a new Discovery Channel mini series - "Neptune, The Greedy Planet".


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

strange, now it works, it didn't before though.

good name roxyblue. interesting story.


----------

